# Wtf Happened To My Battery?



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

Weirdest thing I unplugged my phone from charging this morning, battery was completely charged and an hour later the battery was dead. Running liquid 3 never had an issue ever before.

Think I may need to buy a new battery

Here's a screenshot


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's another screenshot


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Could be a fluke. You should definitely wipe battery stats and calibrate them. However, could also be a bad battery. If you happen to notice that it always dies at a certain percentage, then that's an indication of a physically bad battery and all you can do is get it replaced.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah, jax hit it dead on. However, if it is a bad battery, consider buying a rebound battery, im getting much better battery life with it.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks yeah I actually wipe battery stats pretty regularly after I flash a new from I'm prob going to buy a rezound battery


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> Thanks yeah I actually wipe battery stats pretty regularly after I flash a new from I'm prob going to buy a rezound battery


But are you wiping after you get 100% on battery or are just wiping stats at will?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 on the rezound battery recommendation!


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Jax,
I got the rezound batt.. any tips tricks to get most out of it?


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

I wipe at 100% I'm not new at the android game


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI (Jul 13, 2011)

It doesn't seem like this would just suddenly happen...a bad battery usually gets that way over time. Unless something happened to it to make it bad. Did you just install a new ROM?

Rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

IXIKelsonIXI said:


> It doesn't seem like this would just suddenly happen...a bad battery usually gets that way over time. Unless something happened to it to make it bad. Did you just install a new ROM?
> 
> Rabble rabble rabble.


Nope I restored a backup and have been running that for a few days and then all of a sudden the battery just died from 90% instantly


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is being weird too, and its the rezound batt. I charged it to full which was like 4197 according to calibration app. Then after couple hours it was at 90. I booted into recovery and made a nandroid backup. When booted back up its at 77? I need to get this batt on track.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> Here's another screenshot


Wow hard to believe it died so fast. I've never seen an idle that high so its not like it was CPU and definitely not signal or data related. Only way I think is wipe if it still does it obviously only common factor is the battery. That's definitely weird though.


----------

